

Hallo.js, a simple rich text editor for the web - bergie
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/hallo-editor/

======
bergie
For HN readers in Berlin: we're having a hackathon about VIE, Create.js, and
Hallo next week. If you're interested, add yourself to the event page on
Lanyrd: <http://lanyrd.com/2012/createjs-hackathon-berlin/>

------
drivingmenuts
Definitely interesting - I dislike how it overlays the text to be edited in
some cases, but that's probably a configuration option.

I like Aloha, in concept, but it looks like it's kitchen-sinked. An absolutely
minimal configurable editor is definitely preferable.

~~~
bergie
We started with Aloha as well, but some of the project partners needed an
editor option with more permissive licensing (Aloha is AGPL, Hallo is MIT).
And of course getting rid of the huge ExtJS dependency was a plus.

Here is an old video interview we had with the Aloha Editor team back when
things were just getting started: <http://vimeo.com/12914595>

------
wisty
Kwpolska, you can't respond here (about the buttons toggling) since you're
banned from HN.

------
dublinclontarf
Hmmm

------
indiecore
This looks really interesting especially for editing large blocks of data that
are generally static (think something like a profile summary instead of
something like a blog post). I'm definitely going to try it out in a little
weekend project I am working on.

